
So, YC backs startup clones now? - shoxxx
We&#x27;ve been noticing Backpackbang is scraping our entire site, daily + linking to all our images.<p>Also, they ripped off the exact design of the explore page design. Nice.<p>We&#x27;ve seen clones before, but pretty crazy to see this from a YC-backed company. Disappointing.
======
raooll
Maybe you should add watermark to your images & start blocking their scrappers
for now.

~~~
shoxxx
Done. They'll probably just start saving the images, but at least there's a
404 for now.

------
masonic
The traditional debate in accounting is " _Make_ , or _Buy_?"

 _Theft_ is cheaper than either.

